# Orinda to Mt. Diablo?



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Considering a move to Orinda - Is there a safe route to bike from there to climb Diablo?

Other good rides nearby?

Thanks


----------



## cnm (Jul 27, 2004)

There are a lot of cyclist riding in the Lafayette/Orinda/Moraga area. 

You should be able to safely ride to both the north and south entrances of mt diablo.

below is a link to some route in the area:
http://www.calcycling.org/?q=taxonomy/term/1

Rides that I like are:
The Hill Ride 
Pig Farm 
The Three Bears 
Redwood-Wildcat 
Mount Diablo 

The directions on the site above are a little confusing for getting to/from the north gate entrance. A easier route would just be to take the iron horse trail north (from walnut creek) then turn right on the canal trail and then right on bancroft/walnut


----------

